# How do you really know what to eat?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

What if eat something today and it doesn't bother me? OK.... I thought that was what I had to do in order to find out what triggers IBS. Two days later I try to eat the same thing and I get terribly sick!!! It seems like I can never find the right foods. What should I do? My doctor keeps telling me the same thing. Keep trying...... but how? if it works one time, it doesn't the next time and it works again after a few days?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

I have that same problem. But when I kept a diary of what I was eating that would not make me feel bad I started to narrow down the foods that work. Try it. For one week write down everything you eat and make notes when you feel bad and when you feel good. The best thing to keep in mind is eat foods very low in fat or fat free and no hot foods like hot curry or peppers. Stay away from red meats.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

One thing you need to keep in mind is to do everything the same way each time. Make sure you add the same exact ingredients & spices. To prepare it the same way too is very important since it's not just what you eat but how you cook it too.


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Something else to keep in mind is that (at least for me) my IBS will hit no matter what I eat. If I get anxious or stressed I could eat saltines and have "D".


----------

